# Повреждение корешков конского хвоста



## isperia (23 Мар 2021)

Здравствуйте!

У моей сестры случилось несчастье, она получила ряд огнестрельных ранений. Врачи городской клиники спасли ей жизнь. В диагнозе среди прочего есть пункт: “…Огнестрельное сквозное ранение поясничной области справа с ранением задних структур L3 позвонка с повреждением корешков конского хвоста. Нижний вялый глубокий дистальный парапарез с нарушением функций тазовых органов по типу задержки…”

После спасения ее отправили в центр реабилитации в области, однако у нее огромная проблема с ногами: тактильные ощущения присутствуют в верхней половине ног, ноги болят, и она совершенно не может ими управлять.

Подскажите как наиболее верно и быстро вернуть дееспособность ногам, что можно сделать при таких повреждениях, возможно есть какая то операция или есть какие то врачи, занимающиеся такими случаями. Какие исследования можно/нужно пройти дополнительно?

Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Мар 2021)

Вашу сестру как раз и направили в реабилитационный центр с целью максимального восстановления здоровья. Процесс реабилитации длительный.


----------

